# Other Discussions > Bodybuilding / Fitness / Nutrition >  BF%

## aim4hair

What percentage of BF you guys consider low ?
I know the ideal BF% is around 10% but can anybody have this all year around ? 
Currently im at 12/13% BF with an insane diet and training, so i can only imagine how hard it is to bring it down to 10%, 
even worst maintaining it..

----------


## Proper

Low enough to see muscle definition and not look like a blob. I've seen guys that just bulk all year round and yes, they can do a lot of weights but they just look round. Maybe their goals are to just lift heavier everyday but I think for looks, its best to keep under 14. Anything below that will look good as long as you hit the gym regularly. When i was at 8-9&#37; one summer it looked pretty cool but my body was so lean that it kinda looked sickly even tho looking so ripped. My head looked bigger than my body like a photoshopped pic when I looked into the mirror.

But basically the way I reached that was a major calorie deficit and a really strict diet eating the same thing everyday. I was able to do that because I worked day til evening lifting metal, then after work I'd hit the gym til late night, have a snack then sleep for 5-6 hours. I did that for 6 months. After i got back to school i starting becoming more leanient and started hitting the gym three to four a week, eating more junk, and basically less physical activity now im around 12-13% im assuming but i keep that year round with minimal maintenance (fast metab is a curse and a gift in itself).

----------


## aim4hair

> Low enough to see muscle definition and not look like a blob. I've seen guys that just bulk all year round and yes, they can do a lot of weights but they just look round. Maybe their goals are to just lift heavier everyday but I think for looks, its best to keep under 14. Anything below that will look good as long as you hit the gym regularly. When i was at 8-9% one summer it looked pretty cool but my body was so lean that it kinda looked sickly even tho looking so ripped. My head looked bigger than my body like a photoshopped pic when I looked into the mirror.
> 
> But basically the way I reached that was a major calorie deficit and a really strict diet eating the same thing everyday. I was able to do that because I worked day til evening lifting metal, then after work I'd hit the gym til late night, have a snack then sleep for 5-6 hours. I did that for 6 months. After i got back to school i starting becoming more leanient and started hitting the gym three to four a week, eating more junk, and basically less physical activity now im around 12-13% im assuming but i keep that year round with minimal maintenance (fast metab is a curse and a gift in itself).


 you right man, it's trying to bring my BF% down to 10% just for the abs to be defined. but the thing is, i feel im losing size which sucks, i look better now shirtless but with a shirt on, i think i was better off with 14/15 BF%. 
that's what happen every time i start cutting, i feel im losing size so i stop, but this time i will just continue and see how it goes. bring down you BF% is so hard but bringing it UP is easy, so if i don'e like how i end up looking i'll just increase my BF a bit

----------


## chrisdav

Ideally I would say to be healthy and looking good is to stay around 8-12 percent. When I was younger and very into my training and I was maintaining 6-7 % all year round for what I was doing. It is an extreme effort to do this and in actual fact,  my mother and sisters told me I looked ill and gaunt in the face.

 If you look at a lot of the top guys in shape, they will have their pictures done when they are near competition standard and hence why they cannot maintain 3-5% for very long at all( few days maybe). 

My personal opinion is to get to a good size, and then got ripped/shredded/toned.

----------

